# Fish tank stand



## ScarletFire

Hello, I'm planing on creating a fish tank stand. The dimensions are 76.1cm x 51.5cm x 30.9cm. It's a shallow 32 gallon tank with a wide footprint.

Would there be a structural issue, or is this okay? Material wise, I'm going to use spruce 2x4s from the millwork section of Home Depot.


----------



## Kimchi24

that's one sturdy stand, mate


----------



## ScarletFire

If I used 1x4s instead, would it still be structurally intact?


----------



## pyrrolin

I have a method for making stands that I found somewhere, can't seem to find the info now but they are designed using joints to hold the front and back rails and are extremely strong. Maybe someone has a link to it.


----------



## tijuanatoad

Check out Ted's Fishroom at http://tedsfishroom.com/category/video-posts/teds-fishroom/
Look at aquarium racks in the fishrooms.


----------



## bob123

A very good video with lots of good info. Ted is also going to be in Chatham in Nov. at a dinner and talk put on by the Chatham Aquaria Society.


----------



## NVES

ScarletFire said:


> If I used 1x4s instead, would it still be structurally intact?


Use 2x3 instead, that will give you plenty of structure. 2x4 is overkill.

Have fun!

Aaron


----------



## pyrrolin

http://tedsfishroom.com/2011/04/20/aquarium-racks-in-a-fish-room/

This is how I make mine, this is where I got the plans

2x3 should be fine.

This design is the best ive seen and not too hard to make. I made one stand to hold 2 tanks, another for 4 tanks and one for a single tank.

The 4 tank stand is about 4 feet wide and about 5 feet tall and is totally solid.

the key to the whole design is the joints


----------



## Car2n

I've never made a wooden stand but if I were to I would do the legs like this.




No dato cuts


----------



## bob123

Not the kind of stand that I would want.This stand could hold up a Mack truck.


----------



## pyrrolin

Car2n said:


> I've never made a wooden stand but if I were to I would do the legs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dato cuts


This isn't nearly as strong as Ted's

I use Ted's method and I am not able to even make the structure twist at all. If I had a huge 9.0 earthquake and my whole house fell down, you would find the aquarium stands still standing.


----------



## Kurare

Personally I do not like the structural design of the "H" in the top and bottom section. The beams bear 'some' weight and is supported by mainly nails/screws/L-brackets only. All the structural weight will be held up by only the vertical legs. But I suppose it seems ok for a 32gal.

LOL, I just saw TED's build, my own is very similar to that! Structurally sound frealz =D


----------



## Kurare

*Here's my build.....*

****NOTES****
*WARNING: Tons of pictures!!!
*I built this on my knowledge of weight bearing walls. It's mighty sturdy, for a 150gal tank, 48Lx24Wx30H.
*All built via 2x4 lumber.
*L-brackets are suggested for larger tanks to further manage weight bearing.
*Pre-drill ALL holes to prevent wood from cracking prior to screwing or nailing the lumber together.
*Pink insulation foam is required for perimeter of base of tank: not all wood/tank is even, and you want to level it out where the even parts are.

Step 1: Starting the front/back. Middle pillars aren't required for smaller tanks.

































Step 2: Mirror it... and add frame's width beams

































Step 3: Add addition stress-cross beams (only necessary for long tanks). I suggest adding 1 for every 12". (Might be totally unnecessary, but hey can't be TOO sure ^^).

























Step 4: Reinforcing the pillars and creating a "slot" for the tank, even if it gets bumped, it REALLY won't slip off. The metal stands have this, and I Incorporated it into my DIY.









































Example of L-brackets for added suppport & thin layer of foam from my build.









Oh, waterproof deck stain makes it look better. Drill some holes, add some dowels + plywood + cabinet door, and you've got yourself a cabinet storage!!
LOL. I hope you like =)


----------



## pyrrolin

This design looks quite good to, easier for those who don't want to cut joints.


----------



## BillD

Those stands use a ridiculous amount of wood. There is a much simpler and cheaper method. Build 2 shelves, 4 legs and add 1 x 4s between the shelves, Done.


----------



## Kurare

Hi billd. It may seem ridiculous but that's like saying building a load bearing wall with just a frame and one stud. Surely these designs would be overkill for sub 20gal non-long tstuff. It is pushing well 
I did state my design was for a 150gal. With substrate and rocks and stuff its pushing 1300lbs. For those with a canopy that's even more. What's a few more bucks in wood for peace of mind at 1300 lbs? I'll tell you. Not much.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BillD

I was speaking of the first ones, but even in the last one, there are 8 pieces of 2 x 4 that don't carry any weight and do little to prevent racking.


----------



## pyrrolin

My favorite is the Ted's fishroom one. I have used it for single tanks and for tank racks


----------



## ScarletFire

Kurare said:


> ****NOTES****
> *WARNING: Tons of pictures!!!
> *I built this on my knowledge of weight bearing walls. It's mighty sturdy, for a 150gal tank, 48Lx24Wx30H.
> *All built via 2x4 lumber.
> *L-brackets are suggested for larger tanks to further manage weight bearing.
> *Pre-drill ALL holes to prevent wood from cracking prior to screwing or nailing the lumber together.
> *Pink insulation foam is required for perimeter of base of tank: not all wood/tank is even, and you want to level it out where the even parts are.


Do you use connecting bolts + dowels for the joints, or did you just nail it together?


----------



## Kurare

ScarletFire: The whole thing is made of "butt joints", nothing special; and yes this was a cut and nail it together stand for simplicity sake.


----------



## bob123

Just some info, 150 gallon tank, water and tank only is over 1500 lbs. I was able to weigh this a while ago to see if my floor would take the weight.


----------



## pyrrolin

yeah, the 1300 estimate was kinda low, the tank itself is close to 200. Total would be well over 1500 when you add in substrate


----------



## Kurare

Bob: Wow you were able to weight it? Was your flooring able to hold it? Mine's on basement cement cause I wasn't sure and chickened out for the main flooring LOL.


----------



## bob123

I have a friend who had a butcher shop and weighed it there, and yes the floor held up fine, but I no longer have this tank as I have moved and had no room.


----------



## Jung

I built a stand for my 3 foot 30 gallon tank, using 2x2 as legs, but 6 legs total, very easy to build an aquarium stand, you're just building a box


----------



## HARO

Thin plywood on the sides and back will prevent any racking.


----------



## JNSN

Very useful and interesting thread


----------



## philipraposo1982

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzqBYVcBGk4HTVZlWDNJX1UyRzg/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzqBYVcBGk4HbUl6QXhTc1pLdk0/edit?usp=sharing

here is the stand I just finished building today. took me a week. First time i ever did wood working. I know the stand is built like a tank, I didn't mind buying more 2x4's for peace of mind forever.


----------



## ScarletFire

philipraposo1982 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzqBYVcBGk4HTVZlWDNJX1UyRzg/edit?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzqBYVcBGk4HbUl6QXhTc1pLdk0/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> here is the stand I just finished building today. took me a week. First time i ever did wood working. I know the stand is built like a tank, I didn't mind buying more 2x4's for peace of mind forever.


That looks really good. Great job


----------



## pyrrolin

very nice stand, took some fiddling to see an image


----------



## philipraposo1982

Thanks guys


----------

